# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  Cari Bak Seperti ini Di mana ya?

## kerogawa

kira2 ada yg jual ga yah di jakarta?
harga?
ukuran?

mohon masukan dari senior..

thanks..

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Pauran

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## faulina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

> Kayaknya kalo ga salah terawang ini dari terpal yah?
> 
> IMHO: Untuk keeping long term ga recommended menurtku. Apalg kalau di out door. Kalo kata salah seorang suhu disini, kaya kita kalo ga make baju dalam di ruang ber ac kan suhu gampang berubah. Jadi resiko kena sakit lebih besar...
> 
> Thanks



Alangkah baiknya memang untuk sementara om glen...., tidak disarankan untuk jangka waktu yg lama.

kalo ambil sisi positifnya ya, ikan yg dikarantina di bakfiber atau plastik, kadang kan suka nabrak nabrak, 
nah kalo pake yg terpal ini mungkin lebih aman. :P

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

> Originally Posted by victor
> 
> lha kalo kekurangannya satu,
> yaitu
> tidak mempunyai kelebihan
> gmn tuh?
> 
> om lim, wong kerogawa tuh kagak mau beli tapi mau cari, 
> liat tuh judul thread nya
> ...


hayoooo
ada yang mau hibah
kalo ada 2, gw satu yach

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dickytob

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## irsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

> kalo sama ini bagus mana yach?
> om glen mana yach?
> om glen udah pernah trial ini belom ya,
> gw sebatas bak fiber aja trial nya
> advice dong dari senior2



ini juga keren nih....om, kalo nabrak nabrak aman, .....................  ::

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ronny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bhana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

> Originally Posted by limjohan
> 
> 
> Ready Stock 2 pack om,....  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> praktis juga yah...
> ...


ada besi vertical 6 batang, untuk supaya bisa berdiri tegak.  ::

----------


## okie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tenonx

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Zone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ridho83

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

jadi harganya berapa ya ??? sampai 1 juta ???  ::   ::   ::  
pengen juga buat karantina dan aman ada penutupnya ???

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## meonz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bobo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TSA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Lho...... lho........... lho..............

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sugureta_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wilong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wilong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Maap om wilong, sudah jadi member kois?

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wilong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wilong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kerogawa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## limjohan

Diameter 90cm tinggi 60cm, built in tutup jaring hitam dengan serleting.

Tertutup 40cm diameter, tebel 10 cm.

Compact, small, simple.

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wilong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wilong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

ommmm harga brp?

----------


## wilong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

